

Ask HN: Joomla vs Wordpress for website Migration - kreedskulls

I am looking to have someone migrate my website to a better CMS like Joomla or Wordpress, I currently have no CMS system set up and I am looking to use the website to generate leads.<p>What would be the best bet?  I am tired of having to log into Dreamweaver every-time I need to change some content.<p>Thanks
======
drmoldawer
WordPress is much more user-friendly for a beginner. I've used it for tons of
sites, and it's almost always been a good experience.

~~~
kreedskulls
Could a website be re-designed from HTML into a Wordpress Platform?

